# Java in Kühlschränken und Waschmaschinen?



## Ellie (26. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

Ich frag mal aus reiner Neugier. 

Man hört ja ab und zu, dass Java auch in Kühlschränken, Kaffeeautomaten, Waschmaschinen und Ähnlichem zum Einsatz kommt. Aber hat jemand schon mal selbst so ein Programm für einen Kühlschrank geschrieben? 

Gruß


----------



## AlArenal (26. Jan 2008)

Mir ist kein Haushaltsgerät bekannt, das mit einem Mikrocontroller ausgestattet ist, welcher Java Bytecode ausführen kann.


----------



## maki (26. Jan 2008)

Wen ich meine Laptop in den Kühlschrank lege, zählt das auch?



> Mir ist kein Haushaltsgerät bekannt, das mit einem Mikrocontroller ausgestattet ist, welcher Java Bytecode ausführen kann.


Ich kenne auh kein Microkontroller die einen Browser ausführen können, trotzdem gibt es Kühlschränke die einen haben 

Es kommt halt nur auf das OS an und was sonst noch drauf läuft, wie immer.

Früher wäre das wohl "embedded Java" gewesen, mittlerweile gibt es dafür die Java ME.


----------



## Guest (26. Jan 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Früher wäre das wohl "embedded Java" gewesen, mittlerweile gibt es dafür die Java ME.


Nicht mehr lange... Java ME soll verschwinden. Siehe: http://www.golem.de/0710/55533.html


----------



## AlArenal (26. Jan 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kenne auh kein Microkontroller die einen Browser ausführen können, trotzdem gibt es Kühlschränke die einen haben



Du meinst wohl eine Brause. Die ist bei mir allerdings ein Anbauteil der Spüle, nicht des Kühlschranks


----------



## tuxedo (28. Jan 2008)

Java war/ist in der "Nokia/Philips/Sagem DBOX2" im Einsatz ... Konnte sich allerdings nicht wirklich behaupten. Entweder war der 66Mhz RISC-Prozessor zu langsam für die JVM, oder es wurde nicht performant genug programmiert. Jedenfalls ersetzt jeder halbwegs vernünftige Mensch das OS seiner DBOX2 mit einer Linux-Version. Eigentlich schade ...

- Alex


----------



## zilti (29. Jan 2008)

In Autos soll es ja laut Installer der JRE auch sein.


----------



## AlArenal (29. Jan 2008)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jedenfalls ersetzt jeder halbwegs vernünftige Mensch das OS seiner DBOX2 mit einer Linux-Version. Eigentlich schade ...



Nicht schade, sondern vernünftig. iDe Originalsoftware ist nämlich bedien-, performance- und featuretechnisch ein Graus. Ich harre allerdings noch mit ihr aus, weil ich eh nur einen Kanal schaue (NASN).


----------



## tuxedo (29. Jan 2008)

Das "schade" bezieht sich nur darauf, was sich mit Java alles für Möglichkeiten für "nicht c++ könner" ergeben hätten...Ich möcht' mein Neutrino (allerdings auf einer IPBOX200S) auch nicht mehr gegen das olle BetaNova tauschen ...


----------



## thE_29 (29. Jan 2008)

Wie siehts mit JControl aus? Controller dazu gibts ja auch! Muss man halt selbst was bauen


----------



## tuxedo (29. Jan 2008)

Ja, das *juckt* mich auch noch in den Fingern. Hab nur noch keinen "sinnvollen" Verwendungszweck dafür gefunden.


----------



## thE_29 (29. Jan 2008)

Jop, nach einem Zweck suche ich auch noch


----------



## stev.glasow (29. Jan 2008)

ne programmierbare automatische bewässerung/uv-lichtbestrahlung von zimmerpflanzen wär cool *auf mein vertrockneten stock da im blumentopf guck*


----------



## maki (29. Jan 2008)

> ne programmierbare automatische bewässerung/uv-lichtbestrahlung von zimmerpflanzen wär cool *auf mein vertrockneten stock da im blumentopf guck*


Die gibt's doch schon längst, wird allerdings für hortikulterelle "Betriebe" der etwas anderen Art verwendet.


----------



## Jango (29. Jan 2008)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ne programmierbare automatische bewässerung/uv-lichtbestrahlung von zimmerpflanzen wär cool *auf mein vertrockneten stock da im blumentopf guck*


Mal ihn grün an und er sieht wieder aus wie neu - mach ich auch immer... :lol:


----------



## Leroy42 (29. Jan 2008)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mal ihn grün an und er sieht wieder aus wie neu - mach ich auch immer... :lol:



Iss ja langweilig! Mal ihn doch mal in violett/türkis an; oder rose mit blauen Streifen...


----------



## Saxony (30. Jan 2008)

Hiho,

solche Sachen wie die Kühlschranksteuerung oder Set-Top-Boxen basieren auf der CDC Konfiguation für Java ME (früher J2ME).

Wie aber weiter vorne schon erklärt wurde, soll aber Java ME demnächst verschwinden, da solche Endgeräte (auch mobile) mittlerweile so leistungsfähig sind um J2SE zu unterstützen.

bye Saxony


----------

